# Trying to verify whether someone is BS'ing about being a Marine Sniper...<edit: solved>



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking to help a friend determine if someone he works with is posing.  

Don't want to post the name,  just in case he's legit.

Let me know if you can help and I'll PM you the name.

Sgt - Infantry - Scout Sniper United States Marine Corps Reserve's
September 1992 – August 2006 (14 years)Iraq

MOS - Infantry 0311, Scout Sniper 8541
Iraq 2003
Graduate of:
2nd Marine Division Scout Sniper School - High Shooter
Mountainous Scout Sniper Course
Reserve Scout Sniper Course
SERE Level C
Reserve Sergeants Course
School of Infantry
Recruit Training Parris Island, SC


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 28, 2017)

@SgtUSMC8541


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 29, 2017)

14 years in IRAQ, who'd he make mad?  Or........was he just that good.....?!?!?!!?:-"


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 29, 2017)

Not really enough info to go on. I've never heard of a "Reserve Scout Sniper Course", but I wasn't a reservist...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 29, 2017)

Not an expert, but that description sounds like it could be quite a few people.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2017)

Solved. 

Thanks to the member who sent me the note. I'll leave it you whether you choose to "out" yourself. 

To add - yes, he's legit.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 29, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Solved.
> 
> Thanks to the member who sent me the note. I'll leave it you whether you choose to "out" yourself.
> 
> To add - yes, he's legit.



 I've been "out" for a long time. Heeeeyyyyy. Oh sthtop .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2017)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> I've been "out" for a long time. Heeeeyyyyy. Oh sthtop .


Thanks again!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 29, 2017)

Guess I should "out" myself... guess I'm the slacker


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2017)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Guess I should "out" myself... guess I'm the slacker



That's awesome!

PM sent.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 31, 2017)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Not really enough info to go on. I've never heard of a "Reserve Scout Sniper Course", but I wasn't a reservist...



Not sure if it is still being done, but think of it as prep-school for the real SSBC.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 31, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> 14 years in IRAQ, who'd he make mad?  Or........was he just that good.....?!?!?!!?:-"



Hahahahahaha..... Well..... made quite a few mad over the years! That list was a rip off my LinkedIn page... the Iraq part was just that I served there.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2017)

He's not a real slacker because he earned that hog's tooth. Not an easy thing to do.


----------

